# Name on Uniform



## Carntsen (30 May 2016)

I am a reservist, starting BMQ in July. 
I received my uniform kit last week but very little information was provided. 
The kit is mostly new with a couple used pieces in the mix. Some of the used pieces have name markings written in black marker. 
What is expected for marking your equipment?  Same black marker? Iron on tapes, or don't mark them? 
Should I expect further instruction to follow before BMQ?


----------



## mariomike (30 May 2016)

Carntsen said:
			
		

> What is expected for marking your equipment?



Starting Reserves BMQ Saturday and looking for some guidance
https://army.ca/forums/threads/122445/post-1424299.html#msg142429
"Lastly, what is meant by "marking your kit"?"

Marking Kit  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/31172.0

Kit marking  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/1339.0

Marking kit
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+marking+kit&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=_DJMV8LOJIuN8QfS3qzgCw&gws_rd=ssl#


----------



## Carntsen (30 May 2016)

Thank you. 
I guess I was searching for the wrong words as I was only finding info on the velcro name tapes. 
..Much appreciated


----------



## mariomike (30 May 2016)

Carntsen said:
			
		

> Thank you.
> I guess I was searching for the wrong words as I was only finding info on the velcro name tapes.
> ..Much appreciated



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------

